# Been 3 yrs since Alexi's been gone....



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

And I still miss her so much! 










She loved to play with her rope.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Aww so sorry for the loss of you dog. She looked beautiful! Can't imagine how difficult it must be! My Nero is 8 in june can't imagine the day when its time to say that final goodbye! But I know that if there is such a thing as life after death, Your girl will still be with you! And Nero will be with me too when that day comes!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Alexi was a beautiful girl.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My Shane has been gone since October 2009 and I miss him every day. So sorry for your loss. Each of my pets that I have lost I think about nearly every day. Pets have such an incredible impact on our lives and for such a short time compared to our life span. Would not change a day of having them though. I take comfort in the thought that when I die, they will all be waiting for me with wagging tails and sloppy kisses, wondering where I have been for so long!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Alexi was a beautiful girl.


Thank you! 



lisgje said:


> My Shane has been gone since October 2009 and I miss him every day. So sorry for your loss. Each of my pets that I have lost I think about nearly every day. Pets have such an incredible impact on our lives and for such a short time compared to our life span. Would not change a day of having them though. I take comfort in the thought that when I die, they will all be waiting for me with wagging tails and sloppy kisses, wondering where I have been for so long!


I'm sorry for your loss as well. I agree...I know she will be happy to see me when the time comes.


----------

